# I'm new advice please



## Odiern (Jun 20, 2013)

I just had an ultrasound which showed and enlarged thyroid, no nodules. Labs drawn. T4 normal, TSH 5.88, microsomal 287, globulin 6500. Diagnoses for now is hashimotos. I have not seen an endocrinologist yet. I just started Zoloft last week due to anxiety prior to my diagnoses. I have had breast cancer. Since my mastectomy, my CEA level has been consistently elevated. This scares me now that the thyroid is having issues. For most of my adult life I have had anxiety issues, sometimes some panic. My current relationship is starting to fall apart and my stress level has also been elevated. Any advice?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your thyroglobulin was 6500? Is that correct? You might want to ask about a radiodine uptake scan, just to be sure.

I deal with transient anxiety and have to say that since my thyroid levels are under control, things have settled down. Do you have a treatment plan in place yet?


----------



## Odiern (Jun 20, 2013)

No treatment plan yet. Have not seen an endocrinologist. It will be a month or two before I can get in to see one. 6500 is what they told me.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, things will settle down once the thyroid stuff is under control. Have dealt with anxiety here, too. Look at the Zoloft as a short-term solution until long-term treatment can be started. Folks need what they need to get by, but also don't let the doc pressure you into anything you aren't comfortable with. Be sure to ask for the proper thyroid testing, treatment, and ongoing labs. That Thyroglobulin number is through the roof.

Hashi's (if that's what yours turns out to be) is an autoimmune attack that can _lead_ to hypothyroidism. They are not one in the same, or interchangeable. Just something to keep in mind when talking to your doc. You should be reducing the autoimmune attacks AND dealing with thyroid levels. That can mean diet changes, etc.

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Odiern said:


> I just had an ultrasound which showed and enlarged thyroid, no nodules. Labs drawn. T4 normal, TSH 5.88, microsomal 287, globulin 6500. Diagnoses for now is hashimotos. I have not seen an endocrinologist yet. I just started Zoloft last week due to anxiety prior to my diagnoses. I have had breast cancer. Since my mastectomy, my CEA level has been consistently elevated. This scares me now that the thyroid is having issues. For most of my adult life I have had anxiety issues, sometimes some panic. My current relationship is starting to fall apart and my stress level has also been elevated. Any advice?




That is very very high on the Thyroglobulin Ab. It is Thyroglobulin Ab, right? Not Thyroglobulin?

It would be a very good idea as per Joplin to get RAIU. There does seem to be a connection between breast cancer and thyroid cancer. Better safe than sorry.

I feel badly for all you have been through and I hope you find the support and information plus lots of hugs here that you need.

Here is a bit of info:

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/


----------



## Odiern (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes that is thyroglobulin ab. Thank you to everyone for advice. I just know right now I am miserable. Hoping endocrinologist can see me sooner than two months.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Start asking for copies of all lab results - paper copies.

Don't ever believe " normal" Range is called range for a reason. You are severely hypo based on your TSH, this could be causing some of your anxiety.

Once you get your levels in range you should feel some relief from the anxiety.


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

The doctor that diagnosed you didn't want to prescribe you meds? Who did you see?


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

I would have to say your correct in what your saying, but Hashi's causes Hypo, so she is Hypo. I can tell by her numbers they are similar to mine, except my TPO is not that high.



bigfoot said:


> Yes, things will settle down once the thyroid stuff is under control. Have dealt with anxiety here, too. Look at the Zoloft as a short-term solution until long-term treatment can be started. Folks need what they need to get by, but also don't let the doc pressure you into anything you aren't comfortable with. Be sure to ask for the proper thyroid testing, treatment, and ongoing labs. That Thyroglobulin number is through the roof.
> 
> Hashi's (if that's what yours turns out to be) is an autoimmune attack that can _lead_ to hypothyroidism. They are not one in the same, or interchangeable. Just something to keep in mind when talking to your doc. You should be reducing the autoimmune attacks AND dealing with thyroid levels. That can mean diet changes, etc.
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Odiern said:


> Yes that is thyroglobulin ab. Thank you to everyone for advice. I just know right now I am miserable. Hoping endocrinologist can see me sooner than two months.


Call and get on a cancellation list if you can!


----------



## Odiern (Jun 20, 2013)

I now have an appointment this Monday. They managed to get me in quicker than originally planned. My primary physician is the one that caught it, no, she did not put me on anything, just referred me to an endocrinologists.


----------

